# Need help rooting g2x 2.3.3



## lilviet93

I just bought this phone off of eBay, and I'm trying to root it. From what I read I have to install CWM recovery then flash a rooted stock 2.3.3. So I try to install cwm recovery. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1056847 but I am stuck at step 4 after I plug in the usb to my phone while holding the volume bottoms... nothing pops up, no window saying detects a new APX device. Please help this noob.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## jHutch

> I just bought this phone off of eBay, and I'm trying to root it. From what I read I have to install CWM recovery then flash a rooted stock 2.3.3. So I try to install cwm recovery. http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1056847 but I am stuck at step 4 after I plug in the usb to my phone while holding the volume bottoms... nothing pops up, no window saying detects a new APX device. Please help this noob.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


you mean your having trouble with the drivers? You can prob just dl them somewhere and install them.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## lilviet93

Already have them installed...phone just wont connect to PC for some reason...even with power on it doesn't do anythinh

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## chipis

tried uninstalled the drivers.
1. Installed the drivers
2. dont plugin you phone to the pc yet
until its all done and ask you.
3. Plugin yur phone to pc.
4. and it will said that the phone and device etc ect ect.
are sucesfull installed and ready to used.
5. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1056847 < ---- Used this method is the best guide to root. Read all the instructions or it would be stuck on semibrick if you dont do it right.

Hope it helps


----------

